# Stopping Nest Building: Are They Harmed?



## jbbadboy (Jul 6, 2008)

We recently had a pair of pigeons who built a nest on our condo balcony where they laid 2 eggs. Unfortunately after about 3 weeks or so the nest was abandoned with only one egg remaining in the nest. After waiting a couple of days to see if the parents would return we cleared away the nest and infertile egg. 

Over the past few days there have been a couple of pigeons returning to the balcony, which we have scared off as we did not want another nest. Don't get me wrong I'd love to allow them the safe space we have but my dad who is away for the summer wouldn't be so accomodating. There isn't enough time in the life cycle to allow for squabs to be raised before dad's return. 

Anyway, this evening I noticed the beginnings of another nest in the opposite corner of the balcony. Impressive in that it seems to be made of twigs and not needles like the last nest. It seems like the pigeons have spent the whole day building this nest as there is nobody home to scare them away. 

If I cleared away the nest am I harming the pigeons and their soon to be planned eggs? How long does it take for ferals to build a nest suitable enough for laying eggs? I don't want to harm them but I also can't have them nesting on the balcony either. 

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a idea would your dad worry so much if they were nesting in an actual pigeon nest, that you could construct, and put up somewhere, if there is room. but if not, romoving there nest as they build it will probly encourage the to move elsewhere.


----------



## jbbadboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately he wouldn't be receptive to having pigeons. Besides, he's the only one who goes out on the balcony daily (to smoke outside) so I'm sure the pigeons don't want such a close human presence. 

I just want to make sure that by clearing away the nest I'm not harming a "pregnant" pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think it would be good if you could close off the area where the pigeons are coming to nest until they decide to move on. It doesn't have to be anything substantial .. maybe even just some shadecloth covering the area.

While the pigeons won't be happy about you removing their hard built nest, it sounds like this is in the ultimate best interest of the pigeons and your family.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They will build another nest elsewhere if you clear it away. Terry's idea of closing off the balcony would help, but if you can't do that I wouldn't worry. It won't harm them to build another nest, as far as I know.


----------



## jbbadboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies. I scooped up the twigs this morning before I left for work. I am still amazed at how quickly they can build a nest! 

I find pigeons to be such hardy birds and I've learned quite a lot about them, especially since discovering this board. My main concern is that I don't harm them in any way.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Mt pigeons are in a loft. Sometimes they insist on building a nest on the floor, right in front of an opening door. I remove the nest a couple of times a day and, they soon get the message and build elsewhere.


----------



## jbbadboy (Jul 6, 2008)

That's reassuring, pigeonpoo. By seeing the number of twigs that were already there and arranged in the span of one day I can't help but think of the energy and effort spent by the parents, only to be cleared away in less than a minute by a destructive human (me).


----------

